

The Automated Fake Album Project - rvivek
https://fakealbum.interviewstreet.com/facemash/

======
mahler
This should really be choosing between two albums generated from the same
(artist name, title, cover art), rather than completely different
configurations.

I'm finding it difficult to judge fairly when the art, title and album name
are different.

~~~
mikeinterviewst
That was how we originally built it, but we found it less fun to rate in
testing compared to this version. Hopefully the increased votes-per-person
outweigh the loss of fidelity.

~~~
BlackJack
I think you guys should've just shown one picture at a time and allowed people
to upvote or downvote it.

~~~
tylermenezes
Those sort of contests usually aren't as statistically significant.

------
twelvechairs
The biggest problem is font colours that are unreadable on the background.
Obviously that must be an algorithm-too-far for most of the competitors.

~~~
sudowork
Unfortunately, for our team, we had to revert to a version of our generator
that was about 5 hours old due to a issue with one of the library
dependencies. We didn't catch this until last minute, so basically all of our
low-level pixel analysis got thrown out the window.

------
ashovlin
It appears possible to compare two album covers that were created by the same
generator (some of them have pretty distinct styles). Not sure if this was
considered, or how it factors into scoring.

~~~
tylermenezes
I was thinking the same thing - I got a lot of them in a row. If they're using
standard techniques for ranking win/loss competitions, they're artificially
decreasing the sigma (not entirely correct but, think of it as a margin of
error) for no reason.

Funny, a website based on giving out coding problems didn't realize that
coding bug. Then again, I've experienced tons of bugs when I was playing with
their main software, so I'm not surprised.

~~~
azylman
As someone who competed in this contest, that wouldn't be the only bug. There
was a lot of bugs in the submission/grading process - so much so that my team
got frustrated enough to leave early.

~~~
rvivek
We had glitches agreed because the kind of problems we introduced were the
first for us - Game simulation. We have been doing ACM style programming
contests which works brilliantly, this was an experiment. We know our mistakes
and this will rock next time. Thanks for participating.

------
haclifford
There's bias introduced based on the visual appearance, some of the fonts used
are terrible - and (as mentioned) the contrast.

------
Groxx
Can't... choose...! <http://cl.ly/3L0d0F1A0r0E3z231R0X>

Fun contest - I'd love to see the winners when this is all over :)

------
dokidoki
I made this generator a couple of years ago...
<http://www.makemyalbumcover.com/>

------
140dbs
This is my favorite so far...

<http://imgur.com/XY6Uj>

------
scottkrager
Nice URL naming..../facemash

------
unhappyhippie
I saw this "generate album art 'algorithm' " on a 4chan thread three years ago
when I used to frequent there. Brings back memories.

------
millzlane
Reminds me of the Album cover generator. <http://albums.demozoo.org/>

------
meatsock
as someone who finds it easier to produce sounds than to give them useful and
meaningful names after the fact, i love this. if i found a version that can
deterministically generate a full ID3 tag of generated info given any mp3
input, i'd use it daily to fight the scourge of files named lkajf_39_q.mp3 in
my output bin.

